# We are donating our Empbyros - if anyone needs them....



## shel121 (Sep 24, 2003)

Dear everyone, I have posted already on double donation but thought I would post here too. We have frozen embryos left and would like to donate them. if you want to pm me, please do!! All I want to do is help another person to have a family!! xx


----------

